# cyclone dust collection



## woodloving (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there. after 4yrs of filter bag, I'm no longer a fan of bags. I'm looking into cyclones. My shop is approx 600 sq ft
by 9.2 Hi. a 3 door garage. I'm a hobbyist sues the shop on days off. I run 1 machine at a time, but some like table saw, 14 in band saw and a router w/ table will have 2 ports open, top and bottom. main ducting snap lock 6 in, the longest run 25-30 ft, drops of 5 in, some reduced to 4 in at the machine. Ducting from HD or Low's 30 g, I hope they will not collapse, as some claim they do. Looking at my shop size, I don't want to spend extra or buy the extreme, the extra bucks can use for ducting. I was going to build my own cyclone, but forget the trouble. Currently, I've 2 hp PSI DC works well, but no more bags.
Tempest 2 1/2 hp $1360. filter 600 sq ft
Tempest 3 1/2 hp $ 1680. filter 700 sq ft
Oneida V-3000 3 hp $ 1860 filter 92 sq ft
Can any one tell me which cyclone would be good enough for my shop size and my type and AMT of usage. Would I be OK with 30 g. snap lock ducting. Thank you all.

I spoke to PSI, and they said for my shop a 21/2 hp Tempest is more than enough. But, I want a 3 or 31/2 hp so that I will not regret later. I'v been also looking at Oneida V-3000 system with silencer build in.

Prices include; shipping, taxes and remote key:


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Of those on your list I like the Oneida V-Series. I have heard good things about the efficiency of dust separation on this series, and I feel they have designed it and built it with price performance in mind which is a major consideration from my standpoint. I would also encourage you to take a good look at Clear Vue before making a decision. I ugraded from a single stage DC to a CV about 2 years ago and have loved it. The performance is mind boggling, and the separation is near perfect.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you looked into making a Thein top hat and swapping out the bag for a filter cannister? Lot's of guys have achieved very good results this way… especially for one man shops (running one machine at a time)


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

For the price point you are in you could have a 5hp Clear vue.
for $1850 you get 5 hp and a 16" impeller
for $1600 you get 5 hp and a 15" impeller
if you looked into the Oneida V-3000 I would bet it has 12"-14" impeller and woth it being made of aluminium kind of bothers me. If by chance some thing solid got to it, it could be bad. Please for your own sake compare


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm with Matt on this one. I ran my $150 HF-DC unit with the bag for nearly three years with a $50 Thien Top-Hat separator and it worked great. Then about four months ago I upgraded from the bag to a Spun Bond 1-micron Wynn Filter for about $160 delivered. My shop is 720sqft and this works like a champ. I use it to feed my TS, BS, router, Jointer, and mortising machine. I just drag the *10-ft* hose to the machine in use. With a *20ft* hose I use it on my planer. It take 5-10sec to change the hose out.

Is that money$$$$ just burning a hole in your pocket that you have convinced yourself to spend 10-12 times MORE than you need in order to get a "GOOD" DC solution? You say you do not want to spend too much yet it sounds like you have already convinced yourself that it will cost big bucks.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

The impeller on the V-3000 is 14" and I have never heard of anyone having one damaged. It is unlikely that it something would get into it as it is not in the path of debris, so I wouldn't be too concerned about that. But the impeller on the CV is 15" which makes a lot more suck when combined with the 5HP motor on the CV. I believe that in real world performance tests that a CV1800 would be comparable to a 3HP Gorilla, and anecdotally the CV provides better dust separation. My performance with a CV1800 on 6" tool ports ranges from 1000 CFM on my longest run to around 1350 on my shortest, which is phenomenal air movement and exceeds the advertised CFM of the V-3000 on the high end (so presumably their real world performance in an actual shop environment will be considerably lower). I also like that the CV is clear so that it is easy to see when it is time to empty the bin without having to buy a bin sensor.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I would say that if you are happy with your current air flow, put the impeller on top of a super dust deputy ($199) and get a Wynn filter for $120. If you want more suction, find a used 3-5 hp impeller on craigslist and use a super dust deputy.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I too think you could do the thien separator with a wynn filter. I have a shop that is very similar to yours with a 2 hp system.

Or the CV. I have both but they're in separate shops. The downside to the CV is the noise. It is very loud but it performs well. Bert installed one. You can look up his installation thread.

DAVIDNJ did a thorough job of researching DC's. You may want to read his thread.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Put down another suggestion for you to look at the CV. At the price range you're in it's easily doable, and you can get Stumpy's discount.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

just a side note I have the E-bay cyclone and I believe it is not much better than a Thein separator.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

wood mag has a plan for a cyclone an filter..lots of us have done that….i just took mine to the extreme!!!


----------

